# 3 Emperors, 2 OPFS', & a bulletproof Companion!



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey slingers!!!

I am one super happy guy today!! I got the last of my Dragonfly slingshots order in the mail today!! They are a beautiful little family of slingshots. I feel torn in posting this thread as some may think I am bragging about my possessions. At the risk of being thought of as a braggart, I feel I have to share the workmanship and care that Dan Ford puts into every piece he sends out. 
First of all, we spoke for quite a few days before I even placed my order. We talked about what I liked and sizing and contours of handles and forks. He really cares about his work and it shows after speaking to him for about 10 seconds that he really is a slinger's vendor. He has not forgotten what it is like to be on the other end of a slingshot transaction and he conducts himself accordingly.
Before I post pics of these wonderful shooters, I just want to say THANK YOU DAN FORD!!! In my opinion, you are the best in the business and I am already thinking about what I could order from you next!! Hahaha. 
Ok, here is the whole order :








At the top is a nylon Emperor model that Dan gave me to train with before shooting my custom slingshots. What a guy? Right?







This thing is truly indestructable!! I watched a video recently of BPR hitting one with a hammer, shooting it with his Darter, and even dragging it on concrete behind his son's quad!! Not a scratch! Top quality especially for the price Dan is selling them for! £19 last time I looked!!








Some of you might recognize this shooter as Dan only made a few of them. It is his companion model, now called the Chaser I believe. It is a ply core with carbon fiber scales and torx screws.
(which I love the look of, hehe) . This thing is light and bulletproof, hahaha. I find it to be a very comfortable shape even though it was not what I picked out for myself at first. It is a wonderful shooter. Ask Leon13, he has one and when I told him I was getting one, he told me that he would buy it from me when ever if I ever got sick of it. He loves his, as I do mine. Great shooter!








Now these are my pride and joy!!! There are the very FIRST 2 aluminum cored Emperor custom models with royal blue and hunter orange G-10 scales, also with torx screws and a pair of fastening pins each. After Dan built this shape, he added it to his lineup because he liked the feel of it so much, and so do I!!!
Obviously the 3rd and 4th shooters are matching OPFS in G-10 (1/4"thick) as well. Simple, clean cut, smoothed and rounded. They are sick little pocket friendly shooters. I have had one in my pocket since the first package arrived. All came with supersure roo pouches on their respective tube sets. I love me some roo!!

Here are a few more pics for the family album. (You guys know I like to post too many pics already, hahaha)





















The nylon line is really a great representation of what Dragonfly slingshots is doing these days. Here is the nylon next to one of the custom pieces.








I also have to say that even though I will not discuss the exact prices of this order, Dan has priced his work at a very reasonable point. If you are in the market for anything from an indestructible nylon shooter to a completely custom slingshot, talk to Dan Ford!! His finishing shows that he is a perfectionist even with handmade pieces. He is a gent and a heck of a craftsman . I feel lucky to be able to own a few pieces of his work and honored to have the #1&#2 custom G-10 Emperors ever made. I know the colors are a little loud, but hey, so am I!!! 
Thanks for looking and sharing in my excitement over these awesome pieces of happy. 
THANKS AGAIN DAN!!!

Be well guys, 
SF


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow....

What a family! That set would have you covered for life, Have fun shooting


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome slingshots! You are a lucky guy and Dan is an excellent craftsman. Congrats man!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, a great assortment of high quality shooters, loving the hunter orange, enjoy them bro ! High five to Dan for his customer service and craftsmanship.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. It isn't bragging.

You are simply showing us what means something to you that you put your pennies towards.

I like the vibrant colors. Almost lost a favorite slingshot in the woods because it blended in with the forest floor.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

They look good!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I want to see some sniper shots with that Pfs! Nice shooters SF. Enjoy!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow Christmas in april ;-) so cool collection i like that orange thats super slick and the others what can u say "dan`s the Man"

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok this makes me want some new shooters!


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't really need another shooter....but if I did, I would need one of those customs!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

They all look great! But you nailed it with those G-10 Emperors. I might even consider forgiving you for that other incident if you send one of those over here.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, what a nice haul you got there!

dan's work is superb!

I really love the colors!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Dan straight up knocked it out of the park with this one. Good show, old chap.

I'm picturing SF frolicking through a medow with his new shooters dangling off of his body while The Hills Are Alive plays in the background. I know you've been looking forward to this day for a while, buddy. As jealous as I am, I guess I'm still a little happy for ya, haha.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good stuff. I know youve been patiently waiting for that order, so im glad it turned out perfect for you. Your toughest decision now will be what to shoot next. What a awesome collection.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice, especialy the pickles and the carbonfiber one. I would love to have one such pfs from carbonfiber


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that's something to brag about. Great colors, great craftsmanship, man, those are some nice shooters! That oughta be enough to keep you busy for a while. I want one of those Dragonfly customs so bad I can taste it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Fury thoes are AWESOME! You did well on that deal. I hope you enjoy shooting them a lot!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I am really walking on air today over this group's addition to my collection.
They are to be my primary shooters. Now I have about a month to get respectable with them so I don't embarrass myself at the ECST. If I am shooting terrible I can always say that that is why I got the hunter orange emperor! It is a hazard warning! Haha. I will wear a bell around my neck so you guys have a chance to flee!! Lol.

Thanks for lookin',
SF


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Woah... The Dan Ford mother load! Awesome colors! I would hate to be a can in your recycle bin lol! Have fun! I can't seem to put DF custom down. In fact... It's in my pocket now lol!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

not braging just telling the truth they look good.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great color choices!! Nice additions to the family SF!! Happy shooting!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for looking guys. I keep taking them out and looking at them! My wife thinks I am ridiculous. Hahaha. Thanks for the nice comments and letting me share these babies.

Be well,
SF


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Liking that orange g10! U know my birthday is the end of the month hmm


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats buddy... one of your best investment on slingshot. That blue one :wub:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You get some very nice slingas from dragonfly slingshot,

with a packet like this i would smile a long time, have fun with this nice colored shooters, have a good shot :wave:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

The colours are awesome! Impressive slingshots and worthy of bragging.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for checking them out. A few more days and I will be home in the USA and I can try all of these out and put them to the test! 
Thanks for looking. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Everybody here owes it to themselves to have a Dragonfly slingshot.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lug said:


> Everybody here owes it to themselves to have a Dragonfly slingshot.


Truer words were never spoken! He really makes a slingshot that you just want to hold all the time. I found myself misplacing my cell phone because I was worried about carrying my orange Emperor! Lol.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Lovely family. Thank you very much for sharing. I enjoy viewing other people's catties.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Lovely family. Thank you very much for sharing. I enjoy viewing other people's catties.


Thanks Mr.Green, I am loving your new avatar as well!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I am mad jealous! If ever there was a brag worthy collection, this is it


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang! those are nice. Great work Dan.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I never tire of seeing a new Dragonfly slingshot. Congrats on your new catties!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys and lady. Dan ford IS the man! I love my dragonflies!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan Ford rocked that package! Nicely done. Good seeing ya SF, have fun with those


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Great buy!


----------

